# My Danes :)



## ILOVEDANES (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very lovely!!! Thanks for sharing!

Where did you get them?


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

All three are beautiful.


----------



## ILOVEDANES (Oct 13, 2011)

I got Callie my harl girl from a breeder in Indiana and my blue boy from a breeder in Missouri, thanks everyone.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwww they look very squeezable.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just gorgeous! I love their coloring.....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to DFC!
I love Danes. And I'm jealous. First blue mantle or blue harl I find from an acceptable breeder I'm snatching up. Hopefully that's not for another year. LOL
Don't hesitate to post more pictures. :tongue:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

They are very cute!


----------



## Davey (Oct 11, 2011)

Your danes are beautiful!

My brother and his wife just lost their dane. She was the only dane I've seen in real life, and was such a sweet dog. She let their kids climb all over her and was always tolerant of them.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Welcome to DFC!
> I love Danes. And I'm jealous. First blue mantle or blue harl I find from an acceptable breeder I'm snatching up. Hopefully that's not for another year. LOL
> Don't hesitate to post more pictures. :tongue:


LOL. You will have one in the next six months I bet!! You clearly have a knack for finding the prettiest of the bunch.. and making it all feasible! I say the sooner the better....then I have more pictures to look at. :becky:

edit: op, i'm sure you hear this all the time but your dogs are knock outs! just beautiful!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i just LOVE that pink collar on your harlaquin girl sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You have very beautiful Danes!


----------



## ILOVEDANES (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sooo... What are the beauties' names?! Haha. Welcome to DFC!


----------



## ILOVEDANES (Oct 13, 2011)

Callie is the 9 month old harl and Beau is the 20 week old blue mantle.


----------

